# SPAM - LOOK 695 ZR - New Medium Frameset in classifieds



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Got a great deal on this frameset from a friend I used to race with. It's too small for me so someone else will get an amazing price on an awesome frame!

2017 LOOK 695 ZR - MEDIUM - Brand new with all accessories! - Roadbike Classifieds


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

*Sold*

Sold! Thanks!


----------

